

Stumbling Into the Cold Expanse of Real Programming - tl
http://prog21.dadgum.com/173.html

======
jonmrodriguez
Imagine if we applied such creative hardware-level acceleration as let the
Atari run animated games - to the modern goal of creating zero-latency
augmented reality.

Cameras and displays can both be interfaced with by FPGAs running synchronous
computation on each pixel as it comes down the bus, to achieve refresh speeds
as fast as the pixel clock.

It's just a matter of inventing new programming hacks and strategies to build
compelling AR experiences in Verilog. We can do it, right?

~~~
c-oreills
Unfortunately, it's harder than it sounds:
[http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/abrash/latency-the-sine-
qua-n...](http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/abrash/latency-the-sine-qua-non-of-
ar-and-vr/)

------
Roboprog
The Commodore 64 had some nice hardware also. I liked tinkering with the sound
generators.

